# Full Livery nr Macclesfield, Cheshire



## Emma Louise (31 January 2013)

Hello, 

I'm looking for full livery for my two horses. One is a Welsh D who is testing the boudaries a little so looking for some help with him. 

I'm looking to travel 20/30mins from Macclesfield, Cheshire.

Looking for a yard that has year round turnout(only allowed 30mins turnout at the moment and it's not working!), an arena preferably with floodlights and good hacking.

Also has anyone any information on Adlington EC Livery?

Thanks, Emma


----------



## cptrayes (31 January 2013)

Adlington fits all your requirements except I'm not sure if they do full livery?? Floodlit outdoor for livery use FOC. Indoor for hire. Fairly close to Middlewood Way for off road hacking and nice lanes. All year turnout. Friendly yard from the people I have met. 

Check out Smallwood and Somerford Park too, both meet your spec I think, but not sure about Smallwood turnout. Somerford hacking is a 6 mile farm ride, absolutely exceptional facilities but not cheap because of that.  Both are a just about 30 mins from Macc centre.

Dean Valley, Woodford,  has some restrictions on turnout and the hacking isn't brilliant but may be worth you looking at. There's a small yard in Mottram, too, but again hacking isn't brilliant. Stanneylands ditto, hacking very restricted.

Pump House is out past Congleton off the Leek road, but  is quite nice and has a small farm ride. The lanes are nice countryside but can have quite a lot of traffic on them. 

Alsager EC is just what you want but possibly too far for you to travel.

Most of these have websites if you google them.


----------



## Flame_ (31 January 2013)

Chelford Farm Supplies have a big folder of all the local livery yards who advertise. Have a look in there.


----------



## GeorgieRoo (1 February 2013)

Adlington only do assisted DIY and yard staff don't work at weekends. I think Somerford on full livery works out cheaper than Adlington, and facilities are a lot better at Somerford.


----------



## jellyshark (4 February 2013)

Charlotte Clewlow has a small yard in Sandbach that fits your requirements 
Pm me if you want any further details


----------

